
Ask HN: Should my banking app be trying to reach an EC2 address? - Blackstone4
My Android banking app is trying to reach ec2-184-73-222-185.compute-1.amazonaws.com. Should it be doing so? I would have thought it would target api.bank.com or something similar...
======
edsykes
it would be strange, but not impossible and certainly suspect practice. You
could proxy through your own vpn and then log the requests and take a look at
what it's doing...

------
croozeus
May be your bank shipped a staging build :o

